# wasatch



## P.S.E Hunter (Sep 10, 2008)

Who is going to hunt the front on opening morn? Just curious


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Every screaming idiot in the state.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Every screaming idiot in the state.


Dude, your act is getting old
This "idiot" for one will not be on the front


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Not me. I've never hunted there. Wouldn't even know where to start...It's not very inviting, either. Good luck to those who do, though.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Every screaming idiot in the state.


Your wrong I wont be there. :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I am


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

Me Me Me!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

hockey said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Every screaming idiot in the state.
> ...


Aaaah the days on the front when you could hike all day and see NO ONE. 

My act might be a little old, but that's because I'm a little old and I like to stick with what works. 8)


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Not me ............ for awhile. I'll just let you guys get the big ones first. :O•-:


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

I did the opener once on the Wasatch....now I wait.


----------



## duckhunter1096 (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't hunt it....cuz I don't throw sticks.....but I wouldn't touch it on opening weekend. I'd take the rest of the 90 days to hunt it.....BULLSH*T!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I did it once also two seasons ago.... saw lots of big deer and lots of guys all screwing up each other's stalks by trying to be the first one to them. :roll: Swbuckmaster does it right... find big deer and find which way they get the hell out of dodge. Get to the escape route first and wait... all the screaming idiots Tex is referring to will push them right to you, guaranteed. Its steep as hell though but honestly, I very well may just start hiking the front with my wife and my bow... we both get good exercise / quality time and I get the chance to stick a doe to get some meat in the freezer.... win both ways. Of course, this is all dependent on my not tagging out this weekend, away from the screaming idiots. 8)


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Opener...nope....too many people....too hot....did anyone mention too many people?

Lots of time and lots of bucks located....patience grasshopper....patience.....


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> TEX-O-BOB said:
> 
> 
> > Every screaming idiot in the state.
> ...


Are you calling yourself an idiot Dustin?? :?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Darin Noorda said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > [quote="TEX-O-BOB":18jb1vie]Every screaming idiot in the state.
> ...


Are you calling yourself an idiot Dustin?? :?[/quote:18jb1vie]

C'mon guy, he's just being honest... :mrgreen:


----------

